# List of different tortoise species



## yarok (Mar 5, 2012)

I am very curious to know how many different kinds of tortoise species there are and what they look like. I was hoping that maybe some educated people could post some pictures and info of different species. Thanks guys.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a pretty nice list and it includes turtles. Not too many pictures, but some:

http://www.chelonia.org/byspecies.htm


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is another: https://sites.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary/home/species-list (tortoises and terrestrial turtles)

And another: http://www.iucn-tftsg.org/checklist/ (all chelonians)


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.tortoisetips.com/types-of-tortoise/[hr]
http://www.petcaregt.com/Turtle/Types-of-Tortoise.html


----------

